# What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic added



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

can I have your opinions about which looks better to you? I'm still in the investigating phase... but looking at these 2.

check out naughty bonnie... 400.00
http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypatch/ In FF's
Pocahontas 250.00
http://rebelacres.webs.com/nigeriandwarfdoes.htm 
Sorry, having trouble getting these 2 addresses on here....One more time..


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

The first link won't come up


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

If Bonnie is the Black and white doe pictured here http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... eners.html

I'd be bringing her home! The pics on the page are confusing as far as who goes with what name.

I love the more refined dairy looking ND's and IF that is Bonnie....well, lets just say that if I actually had money to spend and was the traveling type, I'd have no problems at all with adding her to my little herd.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

I really like Bonnie. The other girl its hard to tell since the photo isn't at a good angle and stance.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

Both are lovely, and both have benefits and faults. Bonnie is more expensive and older, but she's proven in the ring and has a great udder. Pocahontas is lovely, good form, plus she's younger and cheaper (I am a bit of a stickler for price spending) Good lineage, you can make her name yourself.

I like both. If you have the money, Bonnie is a good choice, especially with her doeling. Otherwise, Pocahontas is just as good (though less proven)  I'm no help i know haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

Naughty Bonnie by far is the better doe, in my opinion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

they both have their dry leg so potentially they are the same in general appearance - the difference would come in with their udder. THere is a picture for Bonnie -- doesnt look like Pocahontas has been bred. If she has I would ask for udder pictures.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

I think both look very nice!

Bonnie has the nicer bloodlines, but bloodlines dont mean ANYTHING unless the goat can back them up. Looks like both girls are pretty nice, and I think either would be great for you! Bonnie has the udder pic so if Pocahontas has ever kidded I would ask for udder pics, if not then you will have to take a chance if thats the goat you decide to get 

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one?*

I got pics of Pocahontas's udder .. she had freshened with twins in March and may have settled again by the "buck break-out" for Dec. babies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

I would go with Bonnie. 
Pocohantas has capacity but that is really the sonly thing I like about her udder. I am not big on the teat placement or size and don't see a good medial.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

I like Bonnie better too. She is a beautiful doe.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

I like Naughty Bonnie the best


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

The teat placement on pochahantas is just plain awful!!! And NO medial. And when looking to add to your herd, just remember MOST of the time you get what you pay for! I learned quickly that cheap does NOT always equal a good deal!

I definitly prefer Bonnie!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

Bonnie would be best, since her udder is WAY nicer!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

I'm by far no expert but Bonnie is a beauty, Pocohantas's udder does not impress me in the least.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

IMO theres no contest. bonnies is the better goat in appearance, lines and udder.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

I like Bonnie much better. I have always thought she was very pretty, and she has a nice udder too! I really like her! :thumb: :drool:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of these 2 does???? prefer one? Pic a*

After seeing the udders, I agree, Bonnie is better


----------

